# Fischerprüfung - Buchtips



## Salvatore (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage zur Fischerprüfung!

Ich werden bei uns im Saarland zwar auch einen Vorbereitungslehrgang besuchen aber da ein wenig Vorbildung ja nicht schaden kann wollte ich mir ein Buch über die Fischerprüfung zulegen. Da gibt es ja eine ziemliche Auswahl und ich wollte mal Fragen ob mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann welches Buch besonders gut ist. 
Bzw. habe ich gesehen das die Bücher alle schon ein wenig älter sind (2001, 2002, 2003). Werden die Prüfungsfragen jedes Jahr neu erstellt oder sind die ein paar Jahre gültig da sie ja in den meisten Büchern mit enthalten sind?

Gruß Björn


----------



## ruhrangler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Buchtips*

alo in nrw hab ich die prüfung ohne lehrgang gemacht, mit nem buch in dem alle aktuellen prüfungsfragen standen, weiß nicht ob es unterschiede in den bundesländern gibt, das sollte aber dein gerätehändler wissen, meiner wusste auf jeden fall bescheid.
hab mir noch die fischkarten geholt und die prüfung problemlos bestanden!!

LG aus dem pott


----------



## goeddoek (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Buchtips*

Moin Björn !

Ich habe "damals" meine Prüfung in Niedersachsen auch mit älteren Bücher gemacht.Mag sein, dass die Fragestellung vielleicht etwas anders ist > der Inhalt bleibt aber gleich.Gehe aber davon aus, dass das bei Euch nicht anders läuft.

Hier http://www.blinker.de/default1.php kannst Du z.B. auch die Prüfungsfragen für NRW online durchspielen.

Drücke Dir gaaaaanz fest die Daumen und "Willkommen im Board " :q 


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## ruhrangler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Buchtips*

.Mag sein, dass die Fragestellung vielleicht etwas anders ist > der Inhalt bleibt aber gleich.Gehe aber davon aus, dass das bei Euch nicht anders läuft.

Hier http://www.blinker.de/default1.php kannst Du z.B. auch die Prüfungsfragen für NRW online durchspielen.


da wär ich vorsichtig da sich die gesetze des öfteren ändern, und es wär doch schade, wegen nem nicht mehr aktuellen buch die prüfung zu verreissen.
besser nen aktuelles kaufen !!!!!

LG aus dem pott


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Buchtips*

Hallo Björn,
ich kann Dir nur empfehlen anhand der Fragen zu lernen. Soweit mir bekannt gibt es diese in allen Bundesländern in Buchform. Das würde ich mir dann kaufen oder soweit möglich kopieren. Problematische Fragen dann auf Karteikarten schreiben ( erste Seite Frage, Rückseite Antwort ) und dann immer wiederholen.
Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Beggersche (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Buchtips*

Hallo Björn,

juhu - noch ein Saarländer! #h 

Es gibt sicher jede Menge Literatur und Software zu kaufen(z.B. www.fischerpruefung.de).

*Aber:* Das brauchst Du definitiv nicht! Ich habe meine Prüfung auch erst vor 2 Jahren in Bubach-Calmesweiler gemacht. Es reicht völlig aus, wenn Du den einwöchigen Vorbereitungslehrgang regelmäßig besuchst und interessiert zuhörst. Du merkst dann automatisch, wo die Schwerpunkte liegen und machst Dir ein paar Notizen. Das liest Du Dir dann abends noch zweidreimal durch und es kann nichts mehr schiefgehen! Glaub´mir, alles andere ist Geld- und Zeitverschwendung.

Viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Prüfung!

Und wenn Du noch Fragen hast, einfach mailen!

Gruß,
Beggersche


----------



## Beggersche (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Buchtips*

Achso, nochwas zu den Prüfungsfragen: Der Landesfischereiverband Saar hat einen Fragenpool, aus dem er die Fragen für jede Prüfung zusammenwürfelt. Und es gibt wie in der Schule einen A-Bogen und einen B-Bogen, damit Du nicht von Deinem Nachbarn abschreiben kannst… #d 

Aber nicht erschrecken, wenn Du Dir die Fragen von anderen Bundesländern anschaust. In Bayern beispielsweise ist der Stoff deutlich umfangreicher und die Prüfung anspruchsvoller. Im Saarland geht´s lockerer ab. Trotzdem sind die Ausbilder vom Verband sehr kompetent und engagiert, bringen Dir alles Wichtige aus Theorie und Praxis bei und lockern den Vorbereitungslehrgang mit guten Tipps und witzigen Anekdoten auf.

Wo und auf was angelst Du denn eigentlich (zukünftig )?


----------



## junior (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Buchtips*

Hallo,
ich empfehle Dir auch ganz stur die Fragen durchzuarbeiten dann ist die Prüfung kein Problem.
Allerdings solltest Du Dir auch ein gutes Nachschlagewerk zulegen. Ist auch für später immer wieder wichtig, wenn Du zB Fischmerkmale o.a. nachschlagen willst.
Empfehlenswert ist das Standartwerk von Rehbronn hier in einer älteren Ausgabe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItem&category=18681&item=7156889140&rd=1

Viel Erfolg !
Junior


----------

